
Ask HN: Printing (canvas, tshirts) service via API possible? - sabertoothed
Hi HN,<p>Is there any printing service (think: canvas prints, posters, or even tshirts) that one can use as a startup?
The idea is that we send an SVG file over to the printing service and they can then sell the print to the customer.<p>I only found services where I have to create my own store and can upload my designs. However, I just want to send a single SVG file to that service so that a customer can purchase a print.<p>Does something like this exist?
Any hints much appreciated?<p>Cheers
======
sabertoothed
The suggested technical procedure would be:

(1) You offer an API that takes a download link as a parameter.

(2) I send a request to your API with the download link where the SVG can be
found.

(3) You download the SVG and prepare design options for the customer. You
respond to me with a purchase link for my customer.

(4) I forward the link to my customer and earn a small provision if the
customer purchases any goods with that design of his.

